# OGF Representing at the BFL All American



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Our own Bigggcountry will be fishing the All American At Lake Hamilton, Arkansas this week/weekend. Let's all with Dan GOOD LUCK and bring home that 50 grand! He leaves tomorrow, the tournament is this weekend. Also, he and hid Dad were written up in the FLW Tour Magazine in a story on father/son bass teams. Interesting reading. 

Anyway, good luck Dan!

Carl


----------



## fish 4 bass (Apr 10, 2004)

Good luck Dan OGF is backing ya.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Man good luck there sir!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Dan! Yer ma Heeeero!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good lucky buddy, yank me out a hawg!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Go get em Dan...Git R done!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Dan........................Doc and Lynn


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Dan, we know your going to do your best. We expect nothing more than your best.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Wish you luck bud! Great Father/Son Team for sure


----------



## catfishcraig (Apr 7, 2004)

hope ya do good

best of luck


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Best of luck to ya....


----------

